# Trek 2200 help save weight



## snoword

any suggestions on saving some weight on my 2004 trek 2200

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2004/road/2200.jsp



FULL SPECIFICATIONS

FRAMESET:
FRAME: Third Dimension OCLV Carbon/ZR 9000
FORK: Bontrager Race Carbon 

WHEELS:
WHEELS: Bontrager Race
TIRES: Bontrager Race Lite, 700x25c 

DRIVETRAIN:
SHIFTERS: Shimano Ultegra
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra
CRANKSET: Shimano Ultegra 53/39 or 52/42/30
CASSETTE: Shimano HG-70 12-25, 9 speed
PEDALS: Shimano 520, clipless 

COMPONENTS:
SADDLE: Bontrager CRZ road
SEATPOST: Bontrager Race X Lite
HANDLEBARS: Bontrager Race Lite
STEM: Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8, 7 degree
HEADSET: Cane Creek Internal
BRAKESET: Shimano 105 w/Ultegra STI levers


----------



## filtersweep

The cheapest way- buy an SLR saddle, lighter wheels...lighter pedals. Anything else will be throwing away good money at the "problem."


----------



## los318

filtersweep said:


> The cheapest way- buy an SLR saddle, lighter wheels...lighter pedals. Anything else will be throwing away good money at the "problem."


Do you know the weight of that bike? I have the same one and wondering. I cant find any info. Thanks!

CF


----------



## Max-Q

Dump the Ultegra and get Campy Record.


----------



## bahueh

*auction off the triple front...*



snoword said:


> any suggestions on saving some weight on my 2004 trek 2200
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2004/road/2200.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> FRAMESET:
> FRAME: Third Dimension OCLV Carbon/ZR 9000
> FORK: Bontrager Race Carbon
> 
> WHEELS:
> WHEELS: Bontrager Race
> TIRES: Bontrager Race Lite, 700x25c
> 
> DRIVETRAIN:
> SHIFTERS: Shimano Ultegra
> FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105
> REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra
> CRANKSET: Shimano Ultegra 53/39 or 52/42/30
> CASSETTE: Shimano HG-70 12-25, 9 speed
> PEDALS: Shimano 520, clipless
> 
> COMPONENTS:
> SADDLE: Bontrager CRZ road
> SEATPOST: Bontrager Race X Lite
> HANDLEBARS: Bontrager Race Lite
> STEM: Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8, 7 degree
> HEADSET: Cane Creek Internal
> BRAKESET: Shimano 105 w/Ultegra STI levers


do you really need the triple front ring? depends how much extra $$ you have for the problem...best weight reduction comes with the parts that rotate..wheels, cranks, etc..


----------



## snoword

I already have a double


----------



## boris the blade

pedals and wheels/tires are where my money would go first


----------



## Glewis333

*Saving Weight Trek 2200*

Yea, lose 5-12 lbs, and its free.


----------



## crumjack

Glewis333 said:


> Yea, lose 5-12 lbs, and its free.


I've been dropping weight from my Allez Elite that way. Of course, I still plan on getting new pedals and wheels next year!


----------



## rbmn9529

*Frame weight?*

I have a '05 2200 58cm and was wondering where I would find out how much it weighed and how stiff it is. I was looking to upgrade components (10sp U or DA) and was wondering if it will be worth it....


----------

